# Nerite snail with white spots?



## Betta2000 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi everyone, recently I bought two nerite snails and added them to my 5.5 gallon with my male betta. A few days after I got them, one developed white spots on his shell. I was wondering what this might be, the water parameters are nitrates-0 nitrite-0 hardness-125 ppm chlorine-0 alkalinity-150 ppm pH-7.2.

I was thinking he wasn't getting enough calcium, but I could be wrong. What could i do to cure/fix this. Btw I'm pretty sure it is an olive nerite snail.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Can you upload a photo?


----------



## Betta2000 (Nov 3, 2013)

I will post a picture as soon as I can, he was at the back of the tank when I tried to. He's really hard to find!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I now how you feel, there so little


----------



## Betta2000 (Nov 3, 2013)

Ok, I finally found him and it kind of looks like the spots have came off since I changed the water. But I'm still not sure, so I'll post a picture if he gets it again.
Thanks anyway.


----------

